# "Pawlooza" - Dog Festival in London, Ontario on Saturday



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

For anyone in the Southern Ontario (or Northern US) region that is looking for something to do this weekend, my bf's mom just sent me this link: http://www.pawlooza.com/

It's a dog festival happening in London, Ontario this Saturday from 10 to 6. Open to the public, for $10 per carload. 

Some of the events include:
- DOCK DIVING! 
- Agility Demos
- Obedience Classes
- Trick Classes
- Cutest Dog Pageant
- Pet First Aid
- Pet Nutrition Info
- Silent Auction with all proceeds going to "LEADS" Animal Rescue Foundation


I think Molson and I might head down to check it out!


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

That Plunkett guy is beyond rich.
We did some building on his property.
He has a huge tunnel for his antique cars.
He also has a annual car show there.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah he's loaded!! I guess that's just what happens when you're dad invents the birth control pill!

We usually go to his car show every year and bring Jay's car. Apparently Steve's thing is cars and his wife's thing is dogs, so this is "her" weekend!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------

